# Problème iPod fait buguer iTunes



## Zazooo (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,


Depuis quelques mois iTunes bugue lorsque je branche mon iPod classic 160g. Itunes s'arrête d'être manipulable, mais s'il est entrain de lire de la musique, cela continue.
Parfois ça marche, je peux gérer la musique de mon iPod. Mais c'est super rare.

La première fois que j'ai réinitialisé l'iPod ça m'a bien fait mal au coeur... Tant d'accumulation et de recherches à droite à gauche anéanties...

A l'instant, il vient de se restaurer (pour la n-ième fois) tout seul, il n'y a plus de musique ni de films, nie de podcast etc. sur l'iPod. Super.

Help me guys, je vous en supplie :hein: :rateau:


Quentin


----------



## Zazooo (24 Janvier 2012)

PLEASE :rateau:


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, 

c'est peut-être iTunes qui bug, essaie de le réinstaller.

badmonkeyman


----------



## Zazooo (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ton aide !

Mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai désinstallé iTunes avant de le réinstaller mais ça bugue encore.
Il va sans dire que j'ai reset l'iPod plusieurs fois ces derniers mois (touches centrale + menu appuyées).


----------



## Zazooo (28 Janvier 2012)

http://pomstock.com/ipod/reparations/order/80

Serait-ce la solution  Ca me ferait bien mal.


----------

